# Administrative processing



## Woodstock (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello,

After my foreign-national fiancé's K-1 Visa immigrantion interview today, they requested three more letters explaining parts of the visa application. (DS 160)

They did not refuse a visa, they said the status is "Administrative Processing". They stated "Further consideration will be given to your visa application after you obtain and present the documents." (By Registered Mail). They want my Fiancé's passport enclosed as well.

Has anyone had this situation? I thought we had everything in order but now they are asking questions about a tourist visa application (refused) from 2012! I had no idea this would be an issue. 

Do you know if "Administrative Processing" is a euphasism for "eventual refusal" or do people actually get a visa awarded after "Administrative Processing?

Thank you for any input.

Sincerely, 

Woodstock


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

If a visa was refused in 2012, the K-1 application might look like an attempt not to take no for an answer rather than a real romance and pending nuptials. That's particularly true if no mention was made of the past visa refusal in the current application (if asked).

That said, all you can do is submit the requested documentation and hope for the best. The fact they're asking for the passport is a good sign, though.


----------



## Woodstock (Mar 11, 2009)

*Woodstock*

Thank you BBC WATCHER for your kind reply.

My Fiancé did, indeed, state a 2012 Tourist visa was refused. That was a question in the DS 160 application.

We have submitted substantial evidence of a bona fide, sustaining relationship, since 2011. It appears as if what you suspect might be true, that they might think our marriage could be a rather intricate attempt at fraud. We know that is not true, but we are shocked that they still want additional questions answered. 

Lastly, have you heard of successful outcomes after "Administrative Processing?"

Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

AP is another phrase fore security checks ..you name is probably the same or similar TO SOMMEBODY ON A NO-FLY LIST...iT mostly happen to those from countries with similar name among the populace 

not so usual with Brit sounding names although my own name came up as a violent criminal 
living in London, MY DOPPLEGANGER has the same name, same DOB as myself ..and we had actually came in contact on a flight to LA many years before ...


most take a month or so to clear .. you cannot speed it up


----------



## Woodstock (Mar 11, 2009)

Wow. What a story.
Thank you.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

From your earlier posts it appears that you are a British citizen, living sometimes in the US, sometimes in the UK, and have a civil partnership with an Asian citizen.

Since same sex marriage has only just been accepted by US immigration it is not surprising that additional questions are asked regarding this relatively new situation.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Crawford said:


> From your earlier posts it appears that you are a British citizen, living sometimes in the US, sometimes in the UK, and have a civil partnership with an Asian citizen.
> 
> Since same sex marriage has only just been accepted by US immigration it is not surprising that additional questions are asked regarding this relatively new situation.


OP's partner has a visa application denial in 2012. There are no "additional questions" regarding same sex partners.


----------



## samba85 (Apr 24, 2016)

i did applied for usa tourist visa but they returned me my passepeort stating my application is under administartive processing. since april 2015 it has been a year and i still did not hear from them 
who can i contact to update me on my case
thanks


----------

